# The great coat debate.



## born36

So I know people have made some mentions about what coat they use for their pups in winter but as the cold is coming in the mornings it is reminding me that we need a new one for Mac.

So with that in mind let us now test the power of the is forum. What coat should I get. I would like one that has a weather proof outer lining that is warm too.

I await your suggestions...oh by the way we are in the UK.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ozkar

Grab a good old Aussie Drizabone!!! ;D A quick Google should dig up a reseller somewhere.......


----------



## born36

Right I want to open this one to all those in the US too as I am now going to be traveling to the US in a week so I can get him a coat while there. 

So now I am open to suggestions from the UK and the US.


----------



## texasred

I won't be much help because I don't put coats on my dogs when running them. We very seldom get temps lower than the teens. As long as the dogs are running they never get cold. I use neoprene vests and mushers secret for duck/goose hunting. Love Filson products if they need protection from cactus,wild rose or mesquite tree thorns.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

We use wool sweaters from Wag Wear. They seem to be more comfortable than any coat we've tried They won't work when it's raining though. Also, it doesn't cover much of the under-belly, but I think they would be too hot it it did. We only use them on REALLY cold days.


----------



## Penny

Last year I bought coats from a company called Chilly Dogs, based in Canada. Have a look at their website - it gives lots of info on the various types available. They also make them breed-specific. I got a light raincoat, a fleece, and a raincoat-fleece combo, all of which I have used frequently depending on the weather. They wash well too, and deliver to the UK. Happy shopping!


----------



## hotmischief

You can actually buy them in the UK. I was thinking I might try the new waterproof one for Boris. As he is a wirehaired boy don't think he needs to keep warm, more of a" I don't want wet muddy dog in the house"??? Would the new Trail Blazer waterproof be too warm for him? Has anybody tried them? 

My other problem is he is nearly 9 months and weighs 26 Kilos how do I judge how much more he is going to grow so that I get one big enough for him to grow into?


----------



## Darcy1311

I am sorry but why would you want a coat for your dog in the UK, the weather is never that bad and in reality these are hardy gundogs. When Darcy is wet I towel dry her down, I never let her lie in her bed wet.


----------



## hotmischief

Darcy I would agree with you, but my dogs get a walk in the afternoon and then they hang around while I feed and do evening stable for my horse - sometimes in the Jeep other times pottering around the yard. This is when they get cold.

Yes I towel them down when we get home, but sometimes if I am rushing off to work and it is pouring with rain it is easier to keep them dry in the first place. Also when Boris was swimming in the spring - he would be shivering all over by the time we got home - so an equifleece was ideal for this as if I put this on him before putting him in the car it wicked the wet away from his coat and kept him warm. Maybe this year being older he will have more body fat and won't need one.


----------



## Darcy1311

I respect your use a coat on your dog,hotmischief and this is what makes this such a great forum. We can all chat polity and come up with different opinions all of which are great, in the end we all have one good thing in common and that's the love and welfare of our dogs.
This is a photo of Darcy in her towelling dog bag, it's great for sticking her in when she is cold and wet,then putting her in the car for her journey home.It keeps the car clean and the body heat produced while she is in the bag keeps her cosy...


----------



## hotmischief

Darcy, your using a dog bag instead of a coat  ;D for similar reasons as me. I think I might have trouble getting my Gt Dane into one of those bags - the mind boggles!!!

We keep a Grand Cherokee Jeep - just for the dirty dogs. I have a fantastic boot liner in my Saab estate and that keeps it really clean, but Boris is the only one that is small enough to go in that one.

Loved the photo - and yes this is a great forum. I love hearing other peoples ideas and comments - and yes some times we just have to beg to differ - there is no harm in that and I hope I always respect other peoples opinions.


----------



## adrino

I didn't chime in up until now because I have the same belief as Darcy. 

Elza was born in November and we got her home in January. She was out in February. We had snow, rain and freezing temperatures but not once we needed a coat for her. We took her out from the start in every condition so she's used to it. This will be our first full winter with her but since she was a pup during the last one and the real cold came quite late last winter I know she will be just fine. 

I have already said this before in a different thread but you may know the winter in Hungary is nothing like here in the UK. Minus 17-23 Celsius is average during the winter and the dogs over there just fine with it. Your vizsla is active enough to keep herself warm on walks. 
Each breed in each country is used to that country's conditions. 

Please don't take this the wrong way. I just do not agree with it. 

Of course I do understand why for example hotmischief use one but otherwise I see no need for it.


----------



## born36

adrino said:


> I didn't chime in up until now because I have the same belief as Darcy.
> 
> Elza was born in November and we got her home in January. She was out in February. We had snow, rain and freezing temperatures but not once we needed a coat for her. We took her out from the start in every condition so she's used to it. This will be our first full winter with her but since she was a pup during the last one and the real cold came quite late last winter I know she will be just fine.
> 
> I have already said this before in a different thread but you may know the winter in Hungary is nothing like here in the UK. Minus 17-23 Celsius is average during the winter and the dogs over there just fine with it. Your vizsla is active enough to keep herself warm on walks.
> Each breed in each country is used to that country's conditions.
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way. I just do not agree with it.
> 
> Of course I do understand why for example hotmischief use one but otherwise I see no need for it.


I don't get this. If it is 5-15 degrees below zero and I take Mac for a walk on his lead he is freezing and shivering. Our dogs can't say "Hey I'm cold!" but we have a duty to read their body language just like they do ours. So if my pup is shivering I would like to provide him with a coat to prevent this. This has nothing to do with being a hardy dog or anything like that it has to do with - dog is cold so, dog can wear a coat to not be so cold. 
Yes if he is running off lead then he can run free without the coat but if we are on lead in the cold I want him to stay warm.


----------



## hotmischief

Actually I was reading an article about the Wirehaired Vizslas and the reason they developed the Wirehaired version of the Vizsla in Hungary - the reason being that the smooth haired Vizslas do not cope well with the severe cold weather in winter, out hunting in Hungary. That they were also too thin skinned to retrieve birds from cold water in the middle of winter. Hence the need for a tough, waterproof, wiry coat.

I also think dogs are like humans - we get used to living in centrally heated houses or warm climates and when you change from going from one to the other is a shock to the system.

I do agree with Born - I don't like to see a dog shivering.

PS Humans were born with no clothes - with the coming of the ice age man soon discovered animal furs to keep warm. Is there any difference, except today we have something called "global warming" - we should be able to shed our clothes soon


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Flynn was so skinny up until age 3 or 4 and he offered shivered in extreme cold (we live in New England). He probably would be fine without a coat, but after having been in the warm house all day, I do think the cold can be a bit of a shock (like hotmischief said). 
So, we put on a sweater or a coat for a walk (not a vigorous hike) when the temps are in the single digits or teens (Farenheit for us). Luna is a little thicker than Flynn and probably not as sensitive to the cold but we put one on her a couple of times last winter. I see no harm in it. They're definitely not over heating when they wear them, that's for sure. 

I also like to have them in their sweater for the card ride home if we've driven to our walking destination. they sit in the back of an SUV and it takes a while for the heat to make it's way back there.


----------



## adrino

Born36, please don't take my post personally. (the first one) What I have said I believe in but that does not mean others too. 
Since this is an open forum with many of us having different opinions I just shared mine. 
All I can say that I only saw Elza shivering once so far on a walk. Probably on the rainiest day of the year... My coat gave in too, got soaked just as much as she did... Got back home, gave her a warm shower and a good towel dry and she was all good. 

Good luck finding the right coat for your V.


----------



## born36

adrino said:


> Born36, please don't take my post personally. (the first one) What I have said I believe in but that does not mean others too.
> Since this is an open forum with many of us having different opinions I just shared mine.
> All I can say that I only saw Elza shivering once so far on a walk. Probably on the rainiest day of the year... My coat gave in too, got soaked just as much as she did... Got back home, gave her a warm shower and a good towel dry and she was all good.
> 
> Good luck finding the right coat for your V.


Didn't take it personally. I just can't stand to see Mac shiver so it will be a coat every time. It is a tough one as when he is in full run in the woods I would never want him in a coat but if are going somewhere that he isn't going to be running around then I like to keep him toasty.


----------



## R E McCraith

If you can not spoil your V - why have 1 - PIKE wears a Cabelas skid vest when hunting - makes it easy 2c my camo pup - after uc the beating the vest takes - I think PIKE is glad 2 wear it -LOL


----------



## littlelulu

I'm going to second Penny with the recommendation of a Chilly Dogs coat. I've been saving up to get Lulu a Great White North Coat from them this winter. Although expensive, I've heard amazing things about them and they fit the gun dog shape quite well. A girl in our area makes coats modelled from this one (for much cheaper) and we have one from her, but it's coming on 2 years old and is starting to look a little ragged, so I'm looking to get the real thing. They ship all over the world.


----------



## Darcy1311

born36 said:


> adrino said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't chime in up until now because I have the same belief as Darcy.
> 
> Elza was born in November and we got her home in January. She was out in February. We had snow, rain and freezing temperatures but not once we needed a coat for her. We took her out from the start in every condition so she's used to it. This will be our first full winter with her but since she was a pup during the last one and the real cold came quite late last winter I know she will be just fine.
> 
> I have already said this before in a different thread but you may know the winter in Hungary is nothing like here in the UK. Minus 17-23 Celsius is average during the winter and the dogs over there just fine with it. Your vizsla is active enough to keep herself warm on walks.
> Each breed in each country is used to that country's conditions.
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way. I just do not agree with it.
> 
> Of course I do understand why for example hotmischief use one but otherwise I see no need for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get this. If it is 5-15 degrees below zero and I take Mac for a walk on his lead he is freezing and shivering. Our dogs can't say "Hey I'm cold!" but we have a duty to read their body language just like they do ours. So if my pup is shivering I would like to provide him with a coat to prevent this. This has nothing to do with being a hardy dog or anything like that it has to do with - dog is cold so, dog can wear a coat to not be so cold.
> Yes if he is running off lead then he can run free without the coat but if we are on lead in the cold I want him to stay warm.
Click to expand...

 Sorry born36 it never gets that cold in the UK..dont you think I am able to read my dogs body language,I tell you I certainly DO
You appear to be getting all het up over this post and I suggest you cool down.....dogs and coats.....mine is to far to hardy...it's a Vizsla.


----------



## hotmischief

Darcy, are you telling me that it never gets below 0C in York - pull the other one :

Here in the south (which is generally known to be warmer than the north) we quite often get temperatures below 0C, especially in January and February. 

I'm sure Darcy is fine in the cold weather as you say. However, some of us have dogs that have to hang around in cold weather waiting for us to do horses or whatever and that is when they start to shiver.


----------



## Darcy1311

This coat debate is really becoming a HOT topic........hotmischief, and yes it does get real cold in York, one day I might get her a coat but **** might have to freeze over first,and I will never get her those winter boots that I see advertised..I do like those camouflaged neoprene vest type things though...


----------



## Darcy1311

hotmischief said:


> Darcy, are you telling me that it never gets below 0C in York - pull the other one :
> 
> Here in the south (which is generally known to be warmer than the north) we quite often get temperatures below 0C, especially in January and February.
> 
> I'm sure Darcy is fine in the cold weather as you say. However, some of us have dogs that have to hang around in cold weather waiting for us to do horses or whatever and that is when they start to shiver.


 Hotmischief I have seen some horses up here with great big coats on, but I suppose they need them on, being in a cold field all day and night.. they dont wear boots though...just shoes..


----------



## Darcy1311

R said:


> If you can not spoil your V - why have 1 - PIKE wears a Cabelas skid vest when hunting - makes it easy 2c my camo pup - after uc the beating the vest takes - I think PIKE is glad 2 wear it -LOL


 Are you suggesting I dont spoil my dog ..and that I should not have one...


----------



## BrodiVizsla

@Darcy1311 just wondering where you got the dog bag towel from? looks really handy i could do with a couple of these to keep in my van for toweling Brodi down and keeping him warm on our way home from walks & bike rides this winter. Thanks!


----------



## Darcy1311

Hi there BrodiVizsla, I got the towel bag from eBay cost about 25 quid,I keep it in the car so when she has come back from a long cold wet run I can stick her in it, zip it up and put her in the car. It keeps the car clean and the body heat from your dog in the bag keeps her nice and warm....just google toweling zip up dog bags.
hope this helps.


----------



## BrodiVizsla

Cheers for that i'll get looking for one ebay for one, it'll be perfect for when we've been biking this winter and he's soaking wet, im sure Brodi will love it!!

Thanks.


----------



## Darcy1311

Hi again BrodiVizsla I have just been on ebay and if you enter Dri dog bag they all come up, look at size 4 or 5 ...hope this helps.


----------



## R E McCraith

Dar - like my grandchildren PIKE is spoiled ! I would never think you did not love your pup - if you did not you would neVer be on this forum - PIKE lives his life off lead - so a coat would never be nessesary - sorry you did not understand my post !


----------



## Darcy1311

R said:


> Dar - like my grandchildren PIKE is spoiled ! I would never think you did not love your pup - if you did not you would neVer be on this forum - PIKE lives his life off lead - so a coat would never be nessesary - sorry you did not understand my post !


 I am so sorry my good forum friend I do understand your post and I guess I was just that way out,and I should never have taken it out on you ...or this forum, sorry my friend..


----------



## Lincolns Parents

Lincoln has a chilly coat. Highly recommended! A bit expensive but definitely keeps him warm. He even ate a hole in it he loves it so much. : Thank god grandma has a big sewing machine and got him all fixed up. Lol


----------



## mswhipple

Willie has three custom-made turtleneck sweaters that my sister crocheted for him... one in navy blue, one in brown, and one in hunter green. (What a good sister!) When I take him with me to run errands in the car during the winter months, he just has to sit and wait for me. It can get cold for him, since he isn't running around. I'm convinced that, for that purpose, he really does enjoy wearing them! ;D He also gets many compliments from total strangers, because he looks so handsome wearing one of his sweaters!! ;D ;D


----------



## Suliko

My Sophie wears Teckelclub trench coat if it gets really cold (we live in New England) or snows. She hates the snow falling on her and touching her....just like rain. My weirdo... For our lean, mean fighting machine Pacsirta, I'd like to get something similar to Chilly Dogs. Reason Sophie got the trench was because it doesn't go over her head. She will not have ANYTHING go over her head. 

Darcy, I love that towel bag!! Thanks for sharing. Will look into getting one for Pacsi, the great shiverer, too! 

Here is the link to Sophie's coat: https://teckelklub.com/products/the-trench


----------



## born36

Darcy1311 said:


> This coat debate is really becoming a HOT topic........hotmischief, and yes it does get real cold in York, one day I might get her a coat but **** might have to freeze over first,and I will never get her those winter boots that I see advertised..I do like those camouflaged neoprene vest type things though...


Not hot in my world Darcy. I understand if you're dog isn't ever shivering all I was saying is if I see my pup shivering I would rather have him in a coat to stay warm. I think each pup handles the cold differently.


----------



## Suliko

> I think each pup handles the cold differently.


I think so, too! I have never seen my oldest V. Sophie shiver outside rain or shine, but my little Pacsirta will shiver like a leaf even after a longer swim on a hot summer day! Not that shivering would stop her from doing what she wants to do


----------



## adrino

Have I shot myself in the foot?

I might have to rethink my view on getting a coat to Elza. She's not enjoying our walks in the rain anymore... Of course I could persevere but I wonder if it's necessary or I could juts get her a rain coat. 
My partner keep bothering me about it too... :-[

Today on our agility vizwhizz there was a V with a ChillyDog coat on. Well actually the owner had about 3-4 different coat with her...  

So I checked it out and I was impressed with the rain coat.  

As I said before I'm still not too keen on it but I understand why people buy them. It did look great and well made.


----------



## pippa31

we bought two chilly dogs coats for Pips last year - great quality and she didn't mind wearing them when it was cold out - although other dogs did try to pull the coat over her head when playing a few times : I emailed the owner and she was very helpful and responsive with my purchase. On the downside, they are expensive.

It's interesting because this fall Pippa has been MORE affected by the cold than she was last fall as a puppy. She is continually putting the breaks on when it is time to do her morning pee. I guess I'll be using the coat sooner rather than later up here in New England


----------



## R E McCraith

Once again - neVer met a cold 'V' off lead - on the other side - if your pup spends a lot of time on lead - why not make them happy - dry and VVarm!


----------



## adrino

REM she's not on lead very often so it's not about being cold. Couple of weeks ago when the first autumn rain was coming down heavily I was out on a walk with her. She would hide under the bushes or in the woods and would keep falling behind. She does follow me since I carry on walking but not happily. So 15 minutes later when the rain stops she's out like a rocket! As soon as the rain stopped she didn't give a **** about the wet surroundings. 
Last time when we were out in the rain (maybe last week) she was a lot better, not as much bothered. 
The problem doesn't seem to be her being cold but It seems as if the falling rain bothers her. 

So the question really is shall I persevere and she will get used to it or shall I get a raincoat? 

I will not buy the thick coat for her, this is just like a waterproof top layer for her back.


----------



## Darcy1311

I thought this was a Hungarian Vizsla gundog site...I appears to be reading more like tales from the local poodle parlour..


----------



## R E McCraith

Ad - PIKE will hunt all day at 15deg or lower - but will hold a potty trip all day if raining - will also hunt all day in the rain - Dar -- PIKE thinks poodles are only used for bumper drills! LOL! the PUP fashion industry has to make a living too - just not off of me!


----------



## adrino

Darcy1311 said:


> I thought this was a Hungarian Vizsla gundog site...I appears to be reading more like tales from the local poodle parlour..


Haha! Darcy1311 if you read back on this thread you can see that I'm against a coat. Elza doesn't have any coat or jacket or whatever at all. I saw one yesterday and was just wondering about it. 
She didn't have one as a puppy so I don't really think she needs one as a grown up. 
The coat I was talking about just keeps her back dry not warm. 

REM Elza does the fastest peepoo at midnight if it rains! I like it!!!


----------



## Darcy1311

adrino said:


> Darcy1311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was a Hungarian Vizsla gundog site...I appears to be reading more like tales from the local poodle parlour..
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Darcy1311 if you read back on this thread you can see that I'm against a coat. Elza doesn't have any coat or jacket or whatever at all. I saw one yesterday and was just wondering about it.
> She didn't have one as a puppy so I don't really think she needs one as a grown up.
> The coat I was talking about just keeps her back dry not warm.
> 
> REM Elza does the fastest peepoo at midnight if it rains! I like it!!!  Yes adrino I read your post...but what I am buying from America on e-bay is a chest protector in bright orange just to stop her getting all scratched and cut from long grassess snow and ice etc.
Click to expand...


----------



## hotmischief

Adrino,

HaHa - having to eat your words, I like that you can admit you MIGHT be wrong!!!

All I would say is that every dog is different, some feel the cold some don't. If she is on the lean side she will feel the cold more, plus instead of putting weight on she will burn it off trying to keep warm. It really isn't that cold at the moment in the UK, and today it was really sunny. I went to HPR training session and there were 2 of the 5 vizslas(working gundogs Darcy) with coats on already. Maybe they live in really warm centrally heated houses. We haven't turned ours on yet!!!!!

I have just ordered Boris the chilly dog New Trial Blazer. Like you I don't think he needs to be kept warm, just to keep him dry. They do one that is a rain slicker, but I think they must be phasing it out as they only have limited sizes, which is why I went for the trial blazer which has a fleece lining.


----------



## texasred

Mine have camo neoprene vest for duck and goose hunting. Boots for thorns and cactus. Skid guards for chest protection. They have blaze orange collars for visibility.
The only time they wear jackets is if they will be kenneled out in the cold. It doesn't happen very often, due to the fact that a V in your sleeping bag will kept you warmer.

I feed mine a higher proten food during the cold hunting months. Plus they eat more. Keeping a small amount of finish (fat) on them keeps them warmer. Mine will leap into cold water on runs so a jacket wouldn't work out very well.


----------



## Darcy1311

TexasRed, we find it near impossible to get decent kit for our dogs in the UK.I just bought a bright orange skidguard/chest protector but I had to source it from America via eBay....I have tried several pointer neoprene vests RIVERS WEST but Darcy is so small she looked ridiculous..


----------



## texasred

My uncle lives in the Philippines and has a problem getting somethings . He orders it online and has it sent to me. I then send it on to him.
If the quality was good but the vest was to big, I would just sew it to make it fit her. If you don't sew use a seamstress.


----------



## colinstab

TBH ive never really thought of this being an issue. I can see the thinking behind it though. Might look into getting ours something like a horse coat. Dont like seeing dogs in jumpers or "fashionable" jackets. Just my two pennies worth.


----------



## Darcy1311

It's only a healthy debate and a bit of fun, it's really nice to read everyones varying opinions worldwide...


----------



## maplevizsla

Chilly Dogs hands down is the best dog coat. Great for our cold long winters here, and they have a variety of different styles, weather appropriate warmths and neat gear!


----------



## Cleveland2LA

We have a 6 month old pup and wanted to get a sweater or/and coat for walks. What size? Thanks in advance.


----------



## born36

Cleveland2LA said:


> We have a 6 month old pup and wanted to get a sweater or/and coat for walks. What size? Thanks in advance.


Most coats if you order online will have a size guide. You will need to measure the chest and length of the back from neck to above the tail. A 6 month old pup will vary in size greatly.


----------



## bramber

We just ordered our first chillydogs winter coat! Wanted the burnt orange/black, but they were out so we settled for the raspberry pink/black coat for our almost 10mo female June. Looking forward to using it. We live in Illinois and can have pretty cold winters! 

Looking for a lighter sweater for fall/spring time. Also a vest to protect her underside.


----------



## born36

I went with the trail blazer black orange chili dog coat. Love it.


----------



## hotmischief

I have ordered Boris a Black/Green Trail Blazer - still awaiting delivery!! 

Born - does it fit Mac nicely?


----------



## Crazy Kian

TexasRed said:


> I feed mine a higher proten food during the cold hunting months. Plus they eat more. Keeping a small amount of finish (fat) on them keeps them warmer. Mine will leap into cold water on runs so a jacket wouldn't work out very well.


TR, curious, when you say cold... how cold are we talking?

We have always used a coat or a sweater with Kian. We monitor him and if he will be out running around at MACH2 then no warm clothing necessary. If he's out on lead for a walk then why not. 
Up at the cottage I have had him on the lake when it's -20+ windchill with no coat on. He was running as fast as the wind was blowing. Did he mind?... Nope, was he cold?... probably, did he shiver?..... only when he stopped running and chasing the snowballs I was throwing for him.

The only downside to him running up north on the frozen lake and hard snow is his paws. He likes to think he is sliding in to home plate and always seems to cut up his paws. That;s when the boots come in to play. Again, I can tell he doesn't like them but once he start running he could care less. I'd rather have him running around with no cuts on his paws.

Oh and he wears a Chilly Dogs coat, he is Canadian after all


----------



## born36

hotmischief said:


> I have ordered Boris a Black/Green Trail Blazer - still awaiting delivery!!
> 
> Born - does it fit Mac nicely?


We got deliver of a 24 inch and it was too big so had to send it back and now we are awaiting the 21 inch. I think it is going to be slightly short at the back but will fit his chest perfectly.


----------



## hotmischief

Oh dear, I ordered a 27" as Boris actually measures 28". It the smaller one didn't fit Mac I am more than a bit concerned that Boris is going to be swimming in the 27". Obviously he will need room to fill out as he is only 10 months.

Did you get yours while in the US or through the company that sells them in the UK. The UK company don't do exchanges so I guess if it is the wrong size I will have to contact Chilly Dog direct!


----------



## born36

hotmischief said:


> Oh dear, I ordered a 27" as Boris actually measures 28". It the smaller one didn't fit Mac I am more than a bit concerned that Boris is going to be swimming in the 27". Obviously he will need room to fill out as he is only 10 months.
> 
> Did you get yours while in the US or through the company that sells them in the UK. The UK company don't do exchanges so I guess if it is the wrong size I will have to contact Chilly Dog direct!


I ordered from Kite Klothing in the UK. They did an exchange for me so if that is where you ordered it you should be okay. It was strange as I measured Mac carefully and a couple times too and he was about 24 and half inches but when the coat came about an inch was hanging off his bum and the chest was loose. I think they must run a bit big!


----------



## hotmischief

Thanks for that Born36. I did order it from Kite Klothing. As he was between sizes they recommended I go down a size so hopefully it will be okay.

I hope it turns up soon, ordered it about three weeks ago now!!


----------



## Kdwyer915

I'm in New Jersey and Milo is always chilly especially at night in the fall and winter. I have him in a Weatherbeeta flannel blanket when we go for walks or just out to the barn to feed the horses. Seems to help


----------



## hotmischief

I recently bought a Chilly Trial Blazer for my boy. Having been really careful with measuring the dog and taking advise from the supplier in the UK, I was really disappointed when the rug arrived and it was 3" too long. The suppliers have never returned my calls so I figured we were stuck with the coat so he would just have to wear it even though it was a bit too long.

Today we had steady rain(not heavy) when I walked him this morning. When I took the coat off at the end of our walk - my dog was slightly wet and the inside of the rug was soaking. Yet it is advised as 100% waterproof.

My question is has anybody else got a Trial Blazer - how have you found yours and how water proof have you found it??


----------



## born36

Mac has a trail blazer and so far it has held up in the rain. However I haven't had him out in an absolute down pour. This weekend it rained a ton but actually I did put his coat on him as it was warm enough to let him go around off lead with out it on.

I am surprised they haven't answered your calls at Kite Klothing hotmischief! When Mac got his coat and it was too long they were really good in replying. I do though think I wrote an email and didn't call. So you might want to do that. Chilli Dog coats are meant to be really good but I agree they need to sort out their sizing as I had to order two sizes down from the one that I first ordered. Even though like you I was really careful to measure him exactly.


----------



## OttosMama

We finally chose a coat/visibility vest for Otto. It took sometime because I didn't want anything too heavy but I wanted something to keep him warm on on leash walks or in a cold rain. We woke up early this AM and went for a jog. It held up nicely with him weaving in and out of the woods. Otto already broke it in with some fresh horse poop  

We bought one for colder days and then one just for visibility - the green one is water proof - the orange is water resistant. 

We bought him a medium and it has adjustable straps - length fits nicely and if I tighten straps all the way he is good and snug.

The brand is D-fa. Their headquarters is located in New Zealand but I purchased these from REI, on sale  
http://m.rei.com/mt/www.rei.com/product/817804/d-fa-arma-doggo-super-tough-activity-dog-jacket

http://m.rei.com/mt/www.rei.com/product/817805/d-fa-moon-walker-high-visibility-dog-jacket


----------



## Cristina

My V Beau is now 7 months old and he has 2 coats, 1 is his Equifleece Tankie and the other an Equi theme waterproof coat, which is brilliant.

I can understand everyone's points of view of coats but for me it's all about my own dog and what I see everyday. Beau is a wirehair V but his coat is thin and he still hasn't developed an undercoat yet. We had one very cold snap here in the UK where I live and my boy was literally shivering to the point his teeth were chattering! He also hates rain so I got him a waterproof coat too, he now trots along quite happily in the cold and wet. 

As far as I'm concerned my dog wears a coat when it is cold, it's not a fashion statement and I don't care what others think, my dog is warm and happy and that's all that matters.


----------



## hotmischief

Hi Christina - How's the IOW??

Hope Beau is doing well - would love to see some recent pictures of him. Boris is now 11 months and has a nice thick coat, although not long like some wirehaired vizslas, I use an equifleece to dry him off when he gets very wet, but other than that he seems to be warm enough now his undercoat is thicker.


----------



## Cristina

Hi Hotmischief! 

The Island is like most of the UK at the moment....saturated from all the rain! lol Makes for great fun for the dogs though. ;D

I hope Beau's coat is like Boris's and thickens up as he gets older, at the moment it seems to be all on his back, face and lower parts of his legs, looks like he is wearing socks from a distance! lol. BTW the Equifleece is brilliant! We are now on our 2nd one (out grown), thank you for recommending them! 

I will go put some piccys up in the relevent section, I have been keeping a record of him as he has grown


----------



## hotmischief

Just replied to your other post - I think you will notice a big difference in the thickness of his coat in the next 2 - 3 months. 

We are on our second Equifleece too, a 28" - don't think that will fit hin next year when he has finished filling out. They sell well on here or on ebay so I am not worried. Or I will donate it to the Vizsla rescue in Hungary, they are always crying out for coats.

I also got him a Trial Blazer for heavy rain, but had to send it back as it leaked and was not a good fit.

Boris will be a year old on Christmas day - so will have to take a picture and post it. Be interesting to compare Beau at the same age. I posted a load of pictures of him at 10 months(somewhere on here - Day at the Beach?) on a visit to WWittering - you might find those interesting.


----------



## Cristina

That is good to know, I'm hoping Beau's coat will follow Boris's. It is good to have someone to compare with, even if Boris is slightly older 

Beau's coat is great, it doesn't leak, washes great and has a great belly strap. It is made by Equi theme the horse rug people. Will find a link... http://www.equestrianclearance.com/ekkia/equi-theme-soft-shell-dog-rug/index.html
It is a brilliant fit, even on Beau as a pup. 

definitely take some 1 year pics, I will do the same for Beau too! Will be very interesting ;D

Btw if you organise another get together at the wittering beach we will come! It's very close


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Here's the sweatshirt I made for Dozer. I'm really trying hard to reuse and repurpose things so this was an old hoodie of mine from our yard sale bin. I've also made him a sweater from one of mine. The goods news is the custom fit. The bad news is they are quite manly since they were girl clothes. But they were practically free and very utilitarian.


----------



## BaxtersMum

Hi

We decided to get Baxter a coat. We were trying to wait as he is growing so quickly. Now 17 weeks but he was shivering so much and absolutely refused to go for a walk on Friday as it was so cold so we bought this one on Saturday. It's a two in one coat with a removable fleece liner and the strap is reflective for walking in the dark. With forecasts saying it could be -11 this week I couldn't not get him one! 

It is oversized but the store recommended this otherwise we would be buying another one in 2 weeks time!


----------



## harrigab

I got a Rocket Dog one for Ruby last week, even the wires can get cold I guess. Mainly got it for when she's in the back of the pick-up on our way to and back from pheasant shoots.


----------

